# 585 Maximum Rear Tire Width?



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the maximum rear tire width for a Look 585 or 585 Ultra? Would a 24 mm Veloflex Roubaix work? Would a 25 mm tire work? Is there any requirement for the wheel being "ultra" true to handle these widths?

Thanks.


----------

